# Sony Introduces New α6300 Camera with World’s Fastest Autofocus



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 4, 2016)

```
<strong>New Mirrorless Camera Features World’s Fastest AF speed<sup class="green">1</sup> and Highest Number of AF points<sup class="green">2</sup> plus Newly Developed 24.2 MP APS-C Sensor, High Resolution 4K video recording and more </strong></p>
<p>NEW YORK, Feb. 3, 2016 – Sony Electronics, a worldwide leader in digital imaging and the world’s largest image sensor manufacturer, has today introduced the latest addition to their award winning lineup of mirrorless cameras, the α6300 model.</p>
<p>The camera boasts an unrivaled 4D FOCUS™ system that can lock focus on a subject in as little as 0.05 seconds, the world’s fastest AF acquisition time1.  Additionally, the α6300 has an incredible 425 phase detection AF points that are densely positioned over the entire image area – the world’s highest number of AF points on any interchangeable lens camera<sup class="green">2</sup>, and can shoot images at up to 11 frames per second with continuous autofocus and exposure tracking,</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The impressive new mirrorless model also has the ability to  support full live-view continuous shooting on the Tru-finder or LCD screen at up to 8 frames per second, ultimately producing a real-time shooting experience that combines all the benefits of an electronic viewfinder with the immediacy of a through-the-lens optical viewfinder.</p>
<p>The versatile α6300 is equipped with a newly developed 24.2 MP (approx.. effective) APS-C sized Exmor CMOS sensor that works together with a BIONZ X image processing engine to produce outstanding image quality throughout the entire ISO sensitivity range ISO 100 – 51200 3.  It can also shoot and record high resolution 4K video with full pixel readout and no pixel binning in the popular Super 35mm format.</p>
<p>“The α6300 is yet another example of the dominant innovation that Sony continues to bring to the industry, especially from the mirrorless space,” said Neal Manowitz, Vice President of Digital Imaging at Sony Electronics.  “With this new model, we’ve combined the world’s fastest and most extensive AF system with a superb image sensor and many of our most advanced imaging and video technologies, creating a package that can far exceed the performance of any DSLR in its class.   This camera connects you with the action like never before.”</p>
<p><strong>Unrivaled AF Performance</strong></p>
<p>Sony’s new α6300 camera builds upon the acclaimed 4D FOCUS performance of the α6000 model, utilizing a Fast Hybrid AF system that combines high-speed phase detection AF with extremely accurate contrast AF and allows it to capture and lock on to moving subjects in as little as 0.05 seconds<sup class="green">1</sup>.  The camera’s High-density Tracking AF technology positions 425 phase detection AF points over nearly the entire field of view, allowing it  to accurately focus throughout a wide area – even on small, fast objects that other cameras would fail to recognize.</p>
<p>In addition to the extensive AF coverage, the α6300 debuts a new High-density tracking AF technology that significantly improves subject detection and tracking performance.  This new technology can quickly activate a large number of AF points surrounding a subject – approximately 7.5 times more density than the α6000 – and intelligently adjust them in accordance with the subject’s motion.  This is a particularly powerful feature when used with high-speed 11 fps continuous shooting or the new 8 fps continuous live-view mode, which provides 100% accurate framing for fast moving subjects on the LCD screen or viewfinder.</p>
<p>Of note is the fact that the camera’s 425 phase detection AF points, enhanced tracking and focus accuracy are all available on the α6300 when using A-mount lenses4 with a mount adaptor like the Sony LA-EA3.  This is a first for Sony E-mount interchangeable lens cameras with an APS-C sized sensor, as the only other cameras to feature this capability are the full-frame α7R II and α7 II models.</p>
<p>Other enhancements to the α6300 include silent shooting functionality the ability to use AF in focus magnifier mode, expanded flexible spot AF, Eye AF in AF-C mode and more.</p>
<p><strong>Powerful 24.2 MP Exmor CMOS Sensor and BIONZ X Processor</strong></p>
<p>In order to maximize efficiency and overall camera performance, the α6300 features a new 24.2 MP sensor that is an ideal match for its BIONZ X image processing engine.</p>
<p>The new image sensor employs copper wiring in its structure, which improves light collection efficiency and significantly accelerates readout speed. The BIONZ X processor features an upgraded image processing algorithm designed to maximize the sensor’s overall capabilities.  Together, the two key components work together to produce images with low noise and exceptional resolution in sensitivity settings up to ISO51200<sup class="green">3</sup>, in particular in the mid-to-high sensitivity range.</p>
<p><strong>Ultimate 4K Resolution and Other Professional Video Capabilities</strong></p>
<p>In another first for non-full-frame Sony interchangeable lens camera, the new α6300 offers internal 4K movie recording in Super 35mm format.  When shooting in 4K, the camera uses full pixel readout without pixel binning to collect 20 megapixels of information – approximately 2.4x<sup class="green">5</sup> (6K equivalent) as many pixels as 4K UHD and then oversamples the information to produce high quality  footage with exceptional detail and depth.</p>
<p>The camera utilizes the XAVC S codec<sup class="green">6</sup> during video shooting, which records at a high bit rate of 100 Mbps7 during 4K recording and 50 Mbps during standard Full HD shooting, ensuring maximum detail and clarity in both video formats.  Additionally, the camera will focus approximately twice as fast as its predecessor during movie shooting thanks to its new and improved AF system.  AF speed and AF tracking sensitivity are also adjustable for expanded creativity.</p>
<p>Other professional caliber video features include the ability to record Full HD at 120 fps at 100 Mbps<sup class="green">7</sup>, another first for α interchangeable lens cameras with APS-C sized sensors.  This mode allows footage to be reviewed and eventually edited into 4x or 5x slow motion video files in Full HD<sup class="green">8</sup> (24p or 30p) resolution with AF tracking.   The new α6300 also offers S-Log gamma recording<sup class="green">9</sup> for wide dynamic range shooting – approximately 14-stop latitude in S-Log3 gamma setting – and supports S-Gamut for a wider color space.  Both options allow for greater creativity for processing video post-production.</p>
<p>Also included on the new camera is a microphone line input that accepts external microphones and also supports XLR input with Sony’s XLR adapter kit, as well as Gamma Display Assist, a new function that allows users to monitor images or check focus when recording S-Log movies. The new model has enhanced Zebra functionality for greater exposure control.  Picture profile settings are available, as well as Time Code / User Bit and much more.</p>
<p><strong>Enhanced Operability and Ergonomics</strong></p>
<p>The α6300 camera is equipped with a high contrast, high-resolution XGA OLED Tru-Finder with approximately 2.4 million dots that offers exceptional corner-to-corner visibility.  There is also a new mode available for the viewfinder that allows display of images at 120 fps, ensuring that action is displayed smoothly with very few afterimages, making subject tracking through the Tru-finder easier than ever.</p>
<p>Aesthetically, the new α6300 camera features an extremely solid feel in hand thanks to its robust, magnesium alloy design.  It can be customized to fit nearly any shooting style or preferences, with 9 customizable buttons that one of 64 different functions can be assigned to.  The camera adds a digital level gauge as well as upgraded dust and moisture resistance<sup class="green">10</sup>, a reinforced lens mount structure and a new shutter release button and mode dial with improved operability and grip.</p>
<p>The new α6300 camera is Wi-Fi® and NFC compatible and fully functional with Sony’s PlayMemories Mobile™ application available for Android™ and iOS platforms, as well as Sony’s growing range of PlayMemories Camera Apps™, which add a variety of creative capabilities to the camera.  It also supports QR code for easy connection to non-NFC smart phones.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing and Availability</strong></p>
<p>The Sony α6300 interchangeable lens camera will be available in March for about $1,000 for the camera body or for about $1,150 paired with a 16-50mm F3.5 – F5.6 kit lens (model SELP1650).  Prices for the Canadian market will be about $1,350 CA for the body and about $1,500 CA for the camera kit.  It will be sold at a variety of Sony authorized dealers throughout each region.</p>
<ol>
<li><span class="green">Among interchangeable lens cameras equipped with an APS-C sized sensor as of February 2016, based on Sony research.  Measured using CIPA-compliant guidelines and internal method with an E PZ 16-50 F3.5-5.6 OSS lens mounted.  Pre-AF off and viewfinder in use.</span></li>
<li><span class="green">Among interchangeable lens cameras as of February 2016, based on Sony research</span></li>
<li><span class="green">Expandable up to ISO 51200 for stills and up to ISO 25600 for movies</span></li>
<li><span class="green">A-mount lenses with SSM or SAM only. Users can choose phase-detection AF or contrast-detection AF in AF System menu.</span></li>
<li><span class="green">1.6x in 30p setting</span></li>
<li><span class="green">An SDHC/SDXC memory card with a Class 10 or higher speed rating is required for XAVC S recording</span></li>
<li><span class="green">UHS Class 3 memory card is required for recording at 100Mbps</span></li>
<li><span class="green">Number of pixels required for Full HD movie recording is readout from the image sensor</span></li>
<li><span class="green">S-Log2 and S-Log3 are based on processing pictures.</span></li>
<li>This camera is designed for optimal dust and moisture resistance, but is not waterproof or splashproof. For FE lens only</li>
</ol>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Aglet (Feb 4, 2016)

An impressive pile of features and I'm eager to see how well the focus-tracking works in real life in a wide variety of situations.
I still haven't acquired a Sony system but this one is tempting, especially if they don't use a hammer for a shutter like in the earlier model.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 4, 2016)

Its too bad that you can't select AF points easily. Doesn't that render Tracking less useful? Does this mean you must go thru the menuing system to select a AF point other than the center one?


From DPR

"While the progress in technology is impressive, lack of true weather sealing, a touchscreen, or direct AF point selection with a dedicated joystick or control will continue to be problematic for some. The a6300 will be available in March for $1000 body only."


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Feb 4, 2016)

Cool.
I wonder how the highlighted features will work with a speed booster and some Canon glass... I have been very tempted by the a6000 and some of the features there (versus the M3).
Happy shooting all!


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 4, 2016)

Curious how they can claim the greatest number of AF points when Canon's dula pixel tech literally makes every pixel on the sensor a phase-detect AF point (unless my understanding of DPAF is completely incorrect). 425<20,000,000


----------



## candc (Feb 4, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its too bad that you can't select AF points easily. Doesn't that render Tracking less useful? Does this mean you must go thru the menuing system to select a AF point other than the center one?
> 
> 
> From DPR
> ...



dpr wrote the same bit about the a7rii af point selection. its not difficult to change your af point position or mode at all. you press a button then use the jog dial to move it around. a touch screen would be better when using the rear lcd but it works fine when you are looking thru the viewfinder, you would not be using a touchscreen then anyway.


----------



## Aglet (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't know if you can select from all 400+ AF points individually but it sure looks like it makes good use of them for intelligent AF tracking on moving subjects after initial selection

here's a bit from the press video yesterday

https://youtu.be/ZDGnl5SHBzc?t=388


----------



## brad-man (Feb 5, 2016)

Aglet said:


> I don't know if you can select from all 400+ AF points individually but it sure looks like it makes good use of them for intelligent AF tracking on moving subjects after initial selection
> 
> here's a bit from the press video yesterday
> 
> https://youtu.be/ZDGnl5SHBzc?t=388



The M11 will have similar capabilities...


----------



## Djaaf (Feb 5, 2016)

candc said:


> a touch screen would be better when using the rear lcd but it works fine when you are looking thru the viewfinder, you would not be using a touchscreen then anyway.



Go tell that to Olympus  
On the E-M10 mkII, you can move the selected AF point by moving your thumb on the touchscreen when looking through the viewfinder. Actually quite useful, not on the level of the joystick that's on the 5D3, but better than what I got on the 6D. 

Djaaf.


----------



## candc (Feb 5, 2016)

Djaaf said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > a touch screen would be better when using the rear lcd but it works fine when you are looking thru the viewfinder, you would not be using a touchscreen then anyway.
> ...



ok, so the camera can somehow detect whether its being touched by a thumb or your nose?


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 5, 2016)

I really liked the A6000.
I look forward to the reviews and pictures from it.
I'd love to buy an as good camera from Canon that my lens can fit to with a good adapter.
The Canon mirrorless so far seems to be quite lacking.
Hopefully Canon will compete this year in this category.
If not I'd be tempted at some point to get a Sony Mirrorless.
They are ahead of the game in this sector.


----------



## Djaaf (Feb 8, 2016)

candc said:


> ok, so the camera can somehow detect whether its being touched by a thumb or your nose?


No, but it only activates part of the touchscreen to use to select the AF point. The part close to your thumb, not the part close to your nose. 

Djaaf.


----------



## martti (Mar 8, 2016)

Yet another camera with world's fastest autofocus!


What might Ken Rockwell say about this.


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 8, 2016)

World's fastest autofocus, eh? Under what conditions exactly? I'm eager to see how it compares in real world performance next to a 7D II or a D500. More points and better tracking aren't equivocal. Neither are high speed focus acquisition in a lab and live tracking speed in the field. But very I'm eager indeed to see a comparison under good and poor lighting conditions and a variety of situations.


----------

